# Best find ever



## Schmity03 (Jun 25, 2017)

All original with delta horn


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 25, 2017)

......


Schmity03 said:


> All original with delta horn
> 
> View attachment 487518
> 
> View attachment 487519





..............as long as you have the bike in that color missing the part?


----------



## Schmity03 (Jun 25, 2017)

Nope I have 2 bike same color red on red


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 26, 2017)

Interesting the differences between the the 2 tanks, font, color, etc.

Look at the ribs, this is probably old news to you schwinn guys.

What year do think your tank is?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2017)

this Web Site!


----------



## Schmity03 (Jun 26, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Interesting the differences between the the 2 tanks, font, color, etc.
> 
> Look at the ribs, this is probably old news to you schwinn guys.
> 
> ...



No clue


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 26, 2017)

My green Schwinn straightbar paint was flat until I polished it with Meguiars auto wax. Then it brightened and looked like a different color.

I wonder if these two red tanks are the same color and the difference is due to the effects of aging and weathering?


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 26, 2017)

That gold / copper color don't look original


----------



## Schmity03 (Jun 26, 2017)

It's the lighting from my kitchen cabinets it's chrome


----------



## Schmity03 (Jun 26, 2017)

..


----------



## phantom (Jun 26, 2017)

My best find ever was a cheerleader named Barbara, but that probably belongs on a thread in the lounge.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Tikibar said:


> My green Schwinn straightbar paint was flat until I polished it with Meguiars auto wax. Then it brightened and looked like a different color.
> 
> I wonder if these two red tanks are the same color and the difference is due to the effects of aging and weathering?




Right on exactly, as far as the tank paint.
The color i was referencing is the decal, and font, they are clearly diff, and the gils especially, different in the angle of cut.
It was the gils that made me look twice at the fine details of the rest of the tank.

I'm not a Schwinn guy, but I do observe the obvious and I'm always interested to learn something new. Maybe in the short run of the Panthers there were various Schwinn decals and tank styles made, I kind of doubt
 it, but maybe.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 27, 2017)

Interesting tank. I have had three panthers with tanks and I have never compared the tanks. I have never even thought about them. Might search the archives here and closely look at the photos to see for differences.  Would be nice to see some more photos of the tank in the sun light, also the insides of it. As far as the color, it might have been re-painted and clear coated way back when and looks old now. The Panther tank was re-produced by and sold through Maple Island years ago.  I'm looking for an old Maple Island catalog that illustrated the re-pop tanks they sold. I purchased one myself but never looked at the gills.  
The stamping on some the reproduced tanks  was not as sharp as the originals, and I didn't think the "fit" was as good.
This is what makes this hobby interesting, I'm going out side to look at my panther's tank now......and i'll be checking some old photos.
 I am going to edit my post here, cause I do not want to start a problem. I will point out that stuff did get reproduced back in the 1980s and 90's. and if someone did a really nice job painting it, and it's been sitting out in a garage and being ridden , getting some honest wear and rust on it and someone put the correct tank screws and horn in it, it will legitimately be an "Old" tank. Let's hear from the panther guys, I'm going to look at mine right now, if I see a difference ,I'lll be back......


----------



## the tinker (Jun 27, 2017)

Just checked an old catalog. The reproduced tank followed the original gill design.  Here is a photo of my bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

The gills are off because the two tanks are sitting at different angles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmity03 (Jun 27, 2017)

Your right obi wan schwinnobi I was waiting for someone to say that


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The gills are off because the two tanks are sitting at different angles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I thought that at first, but no. second photo is very close to the same angle. I'm finding a couple repop tanks with this off angle of the gills.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> I thought that at first, but no. second photo is very close to the same angle. I'm finding a couple repop tanks with this off angle of the gills.




What second photo? If you were to rotate the one tank to see the exact amount of wing the gills are straight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

The maple island repops looked like 41 tanks anyways... double bottom flanges


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Schmity03 said:


> ..View attachment 488069



Picture is cut off not showing gils


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> I thought that at first, but no. second photo is very close to the same angle. I'm finding a couple repop tanks with this off angle of the gills.




It's just the perspective... even if one is tilted a little it's gonna mess with the perception.. it's 2D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What second photo? If you were to rotate the one tank to see the exact amount of wing the gills are straight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This one


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Obi, ya man, i get that. I dunno? Tryin to learn.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> This one
> View attachment 488188




That's still off and if you use your mind to roll the one tank into exactly the same position as the other the gills line up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> This one
> View attachment 488188




Top tank yer looking at more bottom then the bottom tank and bottom tank you are looking down at it with more wing and top of tank showing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Jun 27, 2017)

"OH Boy , Oh BOY! Here we go conflict.....Here's the tank on the old Packard.

 
"Frankly, I really like that tank.  Remember , A Schwinn without a tank, is like a pizza without cheese."


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Obi, ya man, i get that. I dunno? Tryin to learn.




I bet if we got the op to post a pic of tank that is at the same angle as bottom tank they would be spot on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2017)

When was the panther introduced?  I'm reading conflicting info. Some say 49 some 50.


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 27, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> When was the panther introduced? I'm reading conflicting info. Some say 49 some 50.




I'm guessing, but if bicycles are sold like cars, the "model year" isn't the same as the calendar year. For instance a 1950 automobile would be introduced in the fall of 1949. Given that bicycles are a favorite at Christmas time, I would think that the model year for 1950 would have started in late 1949 to take advantage of the holidays.

So maybe it's both - the first model year for the Panther was 1950, but was introduced at the end of the 1949 calendar year.
But that's just a guess...


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 27, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> This one
> View attachment 488188




A number of Schwinn straight bar frames used this style tank with the gills. Was the chrome front on these tanks exclusive to the Panther or did other models, such as the Deluxe also have tanks with chromed gills?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2017)

Tikibar said:


> A number of Schwinn straight bar frames used this style tank with the gills. Was the chrome front on these tanks exclusive to the Panther or did other models, such as the Deluxe also have tanks with chromed gills?




Panther only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 27, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The gills are off because the two tanks are sitting at different angles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






EXAAAACTLY!!!!  That's what i told these fools but actually got refuted by one dude.  Hilarious

It's a Panther tank OG and a Panther tank OG   ....different angles....different tanks...exact same design

Full on "DUH" dudes


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 27, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's still off and if you use your mind to roll the one tank into exactly the same position as the other the gills line up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Look at where the letters line up, it looks correct to me?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 27, 2017)

Love this Bob, full on duh. Lmfao.
I knew this was old news to you guys,
Crazy example of paralax, good lesson not to believe everything you see.

Rock on cabe brotherin!



bobcycles said:


> EXAAAACTLY!!!!  That's what i told these fools but actually got refuted by one dude.  Hilarious
> 
> It's a Panther tank OG and a Panther tank OG   ....different angles....different tanks...exact same design
> 
> Full on "DUH" dudes


----------



## the tinker (Jun 27, 2017)

Just who are you calling a Fool??


----------



## Schmity03 (Jun 27, 2017)

The gills look the same I have a 1950 schwinn panther with the maroon/chrome tank and a 1951 schwinn panther with the red/white tank


----------



## Schmity03 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hope that helps


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 27, 2017)




----------

